# Olympus C-2100



## MikeBcos (Feb 8, 2009)

I was given one of these a couple of days ago. I see why this camera cost almost $1000 when new. The quality of images out of it is pretty amazing. Click on the  bar at the top of this image to see the full size. This image was taken at HQ, there are two quality levels above this one. For 2.1MP it is pretty amazing. This camera may get some use, I like it!

As a matter of interest, this photo was one that was on the camera when I got it, I didn't take it - all Exif data is there.


----------

